# what should I be careful about when drilling a hole through in the wall.



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Instead of drilling from the attic to outside!. is the fresh air sanitary vent easy to reach from the attic or is it to close to the soft area. most of the times you can drop a string with a 1-2oz fishing sinker down along side of the vent line, they usually run straight down to the cellar floor. try this so not to drill and go through cellar window. Just an Idea!! BOB


----------



## foxwood (Aug 21, 2008)

buletbob said:


> Instead of drilling from the attic to outside!. is the fresh air sanitary vent easy to reach from the attic or is it to close to the soft area. most of the times you can drop a string with a 1-2oz fishing sinker down along side of the vent line, they usually run straight down to the cellar floor. try this so not to drill and go through cellar window. Just an Idea!! BOB


Thank you for your suggestion.

I found some small holes on the metal structure at the roof edge but they are hard to reach.

I accidentally found a phone line going in my attic so I drilled a hole besides the hole through which the phone line goes into my second floor. Then I insert my TV cable into this hole and take it out from a phone socket in one of my bedrooms and let it go out of the house through the window.

This is not a perfect solution as I still get some cable curled on the floor in one bedroom and the window can not be shut completely. But it's much better than leaving the cable going from living room to the attic through staircase.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You said: "I was told I should drill on the cement between bricks when drilling a hole because bricks are much harder to be drilled through than cement."

You want to drill the hole in your mortar joint and not the brick, but that's not the reason. The reason is that if you ever remove that wire and want to repair that hole, you can do it almost invisibly by stuffing new mortar into the hole. If your hole is in the brick, you can't repair the hole nearly as invisibly.

And, generally the vertical mortar joints between bricks aren't always full or mortar, but the horizontal ones should be full of mortar from one side of the brick to the other. So, you're generally better off drilling into a vertical mortar joint if you're just making a hole to run a wire through.


----------

